# Which 2x3x3 is the best?



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

I didn't find any thread like this regarding the 2x3x3 so here goes. The QJ 2x3x3 has been around for some time, but recently Lanlan started selling their 2x3x3.

Which of these do you think is the best? Are there more brands selling 2x3x3's? Since the lanlan is so new I have hardly found a single video on in, and NO review so far, so I have a hard time deciding whether to but the QJ or the lanlan

Oh, just remembered! Diansheng also sell 2x3x3, but they sell the "crazy 2x3x3" or something like that, I'm not 100% sure on the name for those cubes. Here it is anyway http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_DS_Magic_Cube_in_Cube_Puzzle_Black-28410


----------



## bigbee99 (May 8, 2010)

The QJ is really good and has adjustable tensions. Im not sure about the LanLan, but it would be hard to beat the QJ


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> The QJ is really good and has adjustable tensions. Im not sure about the LanLan, but it would be hard to beat the QJ



I like that it has adjustable tension  If the lanlan doesn't, though I'm sure it will, I'll definitely go with the QJ


----------



## bigbee99 (May 8, 2010)

cool, and you can buy it from my store


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> cool, and you can buy it from my store



Sry, but I'm going to order from popbuying. I'm ordering several cubes from there, plus the free shipping ofc


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

I would say QJ 2x3x3 is the best.

DaYan has the best "crazy" 2x3x3s


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I would say QJ 2x3x3 is the best.
> 
> DaYan has the best "crazy" 2x3x3s



Have you tried both the QJ and the lanlan?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I would say QJ 2x3x3 is the best.
> ...



Didn't know there was a LanLan...:fp


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

you could buy them both and find out for yourself...


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Then I'd suggest you to read the first post again, lanlan just started selling theirs 

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.2x3x3_LL_IQ_Test_Magic_Cube_Black-29508


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> you could buy them both and find out for yourself...



I could do a lot of stuff, but I rather skip it and ask other people who might know


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

I will receive the crazy 233 from Dealextreme on monday. Does anyone knows its brand?


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I will receive the crazy 233 from Dealextreme on monday. Does anyone knows its brand?



I know that Diansheng sells crazy 2x3x3's


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

I just found a couple of pictures on the lanlan, it does have a springscrew 















Is this how the QJ look too? I've decided to order the lanlan anyway, because I'm very happy with the skewb so I'll trust lanlan again


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

QJ is great if you replace the spring with a mini diansheng spring


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> QJ is great if you replace the spring with a mini diansheng spring



Does your QJ look like the lanlan or do they have different structures?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > QJ is great if you replace the spring with a mini diansheng spring
> ...


i don't own one, i tried a friend's, the cubies are a bit more pillowed on his, i think the internal structure is basically the same though


----------



## Applemoes (May 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Aha, thanks a lot for the info then. I'm sure I'll be pleased with my order


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, just gonna bump this thread...

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Search-27089

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.34099

I'm looking at both of these and the one at DX is selling for a buck cheaper than the QJ at Popbuying, but like the guy earlier, I have no idea what the brand is, and if there's a reason why the DX version is a buck cheaper. My intent is to buy a black one and white one, then cannibalize the parts to turn them into two separate Domino 3x3x2s. I mean, sure, it's only a buck, but hey, $1 is $1, right?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 10, 2010)

QJ is smoother
but Lan Lan less lock ups.


----------



## robosariobo777 (Jun 11, 2010)

i recently bought the qj from cube depot..it came a little stiff, but with some lube and breaking in, its a pretty great cube


----------

